# Lowrance HDS side imaging and structure scan?



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys. I am going to change 1 of my GPS/Sonar units this year. My Lowrance LCX-25c has finally caused me enough issues that I want to replace it ASAP! 

I really like the Lowrance HDS-7 or 8 and also with the side imaging and structure scan upgrade. Does anyone here have experience with the unit? or the unit plus these upgrades? 

Any opinion and info is appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## redbug (Feb 1, 2010)

I have the hds7 I picked it up last June and love it I also picked up the LSS1 module and will be installing it this spring. 
The depth finder has performed well and the detail is amazing and it gives you a lot of choices as far as color goes. 
Mine came with the USA insight maps that give you the lake contour maps built in. It also has the ssd slot for any other maps I may need.
I have it mounted on the front deck of my Triton and I am planning on placing the LSS1 ducer on the trolling motor to start. That may change depending on how well it works up there.
I have been looking at some Screen shots and it looks like 2.5 mph is the best speed to get a good side view image


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Feb 1, 2010)

redbug said:


> I have the hds7 I picked it up last June and love it I also picked up the LSS1 module and will be installing it this spring.
> The depth finder has performed well and the detail is amazing and it gives you a lot of choices as far as color goes.
> Mine came with the USA insight maps that give you the lake contour maps built in. It also has the ssd slot for any other maps I may need.
> I have it mounted on the front deck of my Triton and I am planning on placing the LSS1 ducer on the trolling motor to start. That may change depending on how well it works up there.
> I have been looking at some Screen shots and it looks like 2.5 mph is the best speed to get a good side view image



Thanks for the input! 

I fish Walleye and Salmon, Steelhead, Bass and Muskie. So as I troll for the Salmon and the Walleye, the side imaging will help dramatically if I run planerboards or diving planers. 2.5mph is mainly how fast I do troll. I may get it up to 3.1mph but that shouldn't really affect it.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 2, 2010)

you just have to remember what way you got the t motor pointing is all.. I have fished behind a hds 7 and it is truley a amazing piece of equipment, someday my boat will have one on it...


----------



## redbug (Feb 2, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> you just have to remember what way you got the t motor pointing is all.. I have fished behind a hds 7 and it is truley a amazing piece of equipment, someday my boat will have one on it...


That is one of my worries.. the other is keeping the motor straight while using the side scan. 
I want to use it to see under some floating docks and the base of a few steel walls I fish. 
I want to have a good idea of how it works before i get to KY lake next fall, then i will be looking for the ledges..


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes. I know what you guys mean. I don't want to get a messed up readout lol


----------



## Crankworm (Feb 2, 2010)

I bought a hds-5 last spring and love it. Wish I had the money at the time to get a larger screen, it is nice to have the depthfinder and the gps chart on the same screen when trolling.


----------



## fishbone (Feb 3, 2010)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> Hey guys. I am going to change 1 of my GPS/Sonar units this year. My Lowrance LCX-25c has finally caused me enough issues that I want to replace it ASAP!
> 
> I really like the Lowrance HDS-7 or 8 and also with the side imaging and structure scan upgrade. Does anyone here have experience with the unit? or the unit plus these upgrades?
> 
> ...




Sounds like your experience with Lowrance would point you towards HB


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Feb 3, 2010)

fishbone said:


> Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys. I am going to change 1 of my GPS/Sonar units this year. My Lowrance LCX-25c has finally caused me enough issues that I want to replace it ASAP!
> ...



Well the fact is I have a Lowrance office and warranty center, litterally like 15 minutes away. I have 3 units. LMS-520c, X102c and the LCX-25c. The other 2 have been flawless. The 25c has been the real major pain. 



Crankworm said:


> I bought a hds-5 last spring and love it. Wish I had the money at the time to get a larger screen, it is nice to have the depthfinder and the gps chart on the same screen when trolling.




I was playing around with the HDS-8, I like how I could get the structure scan, and side imaging with the sonar in 3 screens. I run the LMS-520c mainly as a GPS so thats not an issue.


----------



## stinkynathan (Feb 5, 2010)

I've read of LOTS of failing sonars from Lowrance and a customer service department (except one person) that won't stand behind their customers in a timely fashion.

Personally, I'd consider myself lucky that I had only one bad sonar out of the arsenal and use the opportunity to start switching over to Garmin or Bird. Not worth the hassle when something goes wrong.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 5, 2010)

Do this if you want to see about customer service... 

Call Lowrance, then call Humminbird. See how long it actually takes you to get through to them. I ordered a trolling motor transducer for my HDS-5x last year, and it took me literally 4 months to get it. I could never get a hold of anyone in customer service - then when I did, I had been on hold for more than 30min. Only to get a 1 min phone call saying sorry, we can't find your order. Well, I grumbled enough with them and I finally got the transducer, actually, they sent me 2.. not sure if that was for my troubles or not, but atleast I have a spare now.

Humminbird on the other hand, answers pretty quickly - and they take care of you right then and there. Most times they will send you a replacement unit BEFORE you ever send yours in. You can't beat that type of service.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 5, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Do this if you want to see about customer service...
> 
> Call Lowrance, then call Humminbird. See how long it actually takes you to get through to them. I ordered a trolling motor transducer for my HDS-5x last year, and it took me literally 4 months to get it. I could never get a hold of anyone in customer service - then when I did, I had been on hold for more than 30min. Only to get a 1 min phone call saying sorry, we can't find your order. Well, I grumbled enough with them and I finally got the transducer, actually, they sent me 2.. not sure if that was for my troubles or not, but atleast I have a spare now.
> 
> Humminbird on the other hand, answers pretty quickly - and they take care of you right then and there. Most times they will send you a replacement unit BEFORE you ever send yours in. You can't beat that type of service.


\

Bingo. Furthermore, I don't know if any of y'all have heard the issue with Linda Colt. She was pretty well 100% of Lowrance's customer service, going well above and beyond what she was supposed to. They've pretty well given her the boot. 

From what I've heard, if you reached Linda, customer service was excellent. If you reached anyone else, it absolutely sucked. 

Read this link. The replies really speak for themselves.
https://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=485986&page=1


----------



## redbug (Feb 5, 2010)

I have had no problem with the customer service from lowrance. Yes I dealt with Linda Most of the time. 
As far a ordering parts I tend to order them from someone other than lowrance I get a better price. so I haven't ordered parts from them.
On 2 occasions they have sent me a replacement unit and a shipping label for thew return shipping of the old unit. My friend has the bird sides scan and i have the lowrance We plan on going out to compare the 2 in the same conditions 
The last bird i owned was over 15 years ago so I can't talk about them...


----------

